# walking boots or shoes



## mask (30 May 2008)

Hi , I am currently trying to buy a new pair after almost loosing toes and heels in my old ones . Does anyone know a brand that is wider than usual as any i have tried are a bit narrow and that is before the feet start to swell with use. Any replies would be appreciated 

best regards
Mask


----------



## Brianp (30 May 2008)

Have you tried Merrell shoes/boots? 
www.merrell.com
They are available in Ireland.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (30 May 2008)

My daughter is very difficult to fit for shoes but she got a pair of leather Berghaus boots and they saw her through a 32km hike. I actually borrowed them for hillwalking and found them really comfortable.


----------



## soy (30 May 2008)

For mens shoes, cannot beat Ecco Track. (Excellent value even at RRP of 165 euro)


----------



## Jack The Lad (30 May 2008)

If you're talking about a serious pair of trekking/hillwalking boots then the German made Meindl are considered to be one of the best. I regularly trek with them, and am using them for a three week trek in the Himalyas in October: they really are excellent. They are also traditionally a little wider than the average boot.

You probably know this already but it's very important to wear the correct sock when trying new walking boots on, and to only use that sock or similar when wearing the boots. I have no connection with this shop, but The Great Outdoors just off Grafton Street in Dublin have a good selection of boots, including Meindl, and the staff are well trained in the art of choosing the right boot for your foot. Ask them to take a detailed measurement of your foot too... for example you might take a size 10 normally, but might be better served by a 10 1/2 walking boot to take advantage of the inbuilt technical aspects of the boot.


----------



## AlastairSC (5 Jun 2008)

I have wide feet and cannot wear most shoes/boots. I find Birkenstock good for shoes and sandals(they do width fittings), and for walking/trekking shoes I have had good results with Brasher boots/shoes. I buy them in Padmore and Barnes in Kilkenny but many good shops will stock them, including probably Dublin stores referred to earlier. 

You can also buy them online, which is not as daft as it sounds. You send a tracing of the outline of your foot wearing the walking socks of your choice. They work out your size and length and send the boots for you to wear indoors. If you're not happy they'll take them back and send a different size. It's years since I did this but I had good results from Field and Trek in the UK.


----------



## 2Keano (6 Jun 2008)

I found the great outdoors in Dublin to be great when I bought a pair of boots last. I got a pair of ASOLO and haven't looked back. Just remember to bring a good thick pair of socks and oly try on the shoes in the afternoon, as your feet tend to swell in afternoon/evening.

Other makes, I've had a lot of time for are: Brasher Hillmaster classics are excellent also. Fitted like a glove and got a good 8 years hard useage of them. (Kilimanjaro, Atlas Mountains, numerous trips in the Reeks in Kerry) - semi retired them now as after all the wear and tear, not as waterproof as they used be a long time ago, so only use for sunny holiday walks!

Just remember once you try on a pair of boots, walk around the shop in them, do a few steps and try walking and standing at different angles. YOu won't get too many cases where walking is as flat as a shop floor


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jun 2008)

I had a problem finding a wide fitting boot/shoe in all the usual hiking brands. I could find nothing wide in Great OutDoors. They all seem to be very narrow toed for some reason. I went for a Ecco shoe in the end. I'm just breaking them at the moment.


----------



## Colblimp (7 Jun 2008)

The only walking boot I have ever used is Asolo.  Absolutely fantastic, no other brand comes close!


----------



## CrazyWater (7 Jun 2008)

Colblimp said:


> The only walking boot I have ever used is Asolo.  Absolutely fantastic, no other brand comes close!



I bougth a pair of Asolo in the States about 14 years ago on the recommendation of a friend who worked in an outdoor adventure shop. Best boot I ever had. Took dogs abuse and I only just recently retired them.


----------

